# F&M Expressions single color transfers



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I have always wanted to jump on F&M single color single image transfer, and now it looks like I have a job that fits their offer perfectly.

However, I just want to check with anyone that has used these before.

I am putting a light blue down on a grey heather. With Versatrans I would get an EPT and it would be very solid. Just curious how opaque these transfers would be in this case.

Also just want to make sure Foil will stick to them, as part of this needs to be foiled... if that word applies here... lol.

Any experience with these would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
JM


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I use F&M a fair amount and haven't had problems. Never tried applying foil on them so can't help there.


----------



## jaynerylon (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm a total newbie. I placed my first order for transfers ever with F&M last week to test my heat press. I had no problems at all. I put a white image (from the 20¢ program) onto black test shirts and it was as opaque or more than the Versatrans EPT samples I also pressed. I feel like if it works for me it will work for someone who knows what they're doing 

Here's a picture: http://jaynerylon.com/website/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/BL.jpg

Jayne


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Wash and stretch, I bet they will crack. They did for me at least but hey, that's what you get when you pay $0.20 per transfer.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

marzatplay said:


> Wash and stretch, I bet they will crack. They did for me at least but hey, that's what you get when you pay $0.20 per transfer.


I have been wondering myself abut F&M. I really like Transfer Express, but it's so expensive. I should ask for more samples from them and do the "wash & stretch" test.
Do you recommend any other company?


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

13 Stitches said:


> I have been wondering myself abut F&M. I really like Transfer Express, but it's so expensive. I should ask for more samples from them and do the "wash & stretch" test.
> Do you recommend any other company?


I've been using Versatranz. Having said that, order 5 transfers from FM anyway,. They are cheap so you can really test it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

F&M transfers are thicker than Versatranz. But are more opaque.


----------

